
British carbon tax leads to 93% drop in coal-fired electricity - rahuldottech
https://phys.org/news/2020-01-british-carbon-tax-coal-fired-electricity.html
======
IXxXI
The united states closed 50 coal power plants over the last 3 years with no
carbon tax.

Carbon taxes are inefficient and do nothing to address real issues related to
climate change.

